# Angelo bunny



## Sharron (Mar 30, 2007)

About 2.5 years ago, my friend rescued a littlebunny named Angel from an abusive pre-school situation. Myfriend had high hopes of having a loving bunny pet, but shortly aftershe adopted Angel, my friend was in a car accident. Angelwent from being abused to unintentionally being VeryNeglected. My friend was seriously injured and could nolonger care properly for Angel.

Just before we adopted Angel -- it became apparent that Angel wasactually _Angelo_! So we adopted Angelo bunny and workeddiligently on bringing him back to health. My friend hadn'tbeen able to care for him properly at all... he needed hisnails clipped, he was filthy, malnourished,and lovestarved. I worked with him daily, brushing him thoroughly andworking on cleaning his poor, stained feet. He was always alittle nibbly, so we always wrapped him in a towel "bunny burrito"style. He loved to just sit and snuggle with either my son ormyself for extended periods.

One of Angelo's favorite things, besides being brushed the wrong way,was to have me wrap my index finger and thumb around his nose and justhold him that way. He found it very comforting, and he wouldgive me little love-nibbles and lick my palm. He was such asweetheart!

He loved to dance! Whenever someone would go by his hutch, hewould stand up on his hind legs and dance and flip -- just adorable!

He was with us for about a year. We noticed he wasn't feelingvery well one day, then the next he had what I believe to be a majorstroke. He passed very quickly. My son wasabsolutely heart-broken because Angelo was his special bunny.

Angelo was a D'Argent we believe. We had hoped to breed himwith Precious, but I never felt secure enough about his health to bewilling to put them together. Precious, though they'd neverbeen put together, did mourn the loss of her friend.

A few days later, the Lord provided us with a new bunny,Violet. Precious and Violet are bunny buddies -- you can seethem together in my avatar.

I have been searching for our pictures of Angelo, to no avail. If/when I find them, I'll post them.

He was a very special friend and he is missed...


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 30, 2007)

Im sorry for your lose, sounds like a amazing bunny.

-April and bun buns


----------



## Greta (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry... Binkie free, little Angelo. :rose::rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your loss. It always hurts so bad to lose a precious furbaby.

I'm glad you haev such good memories of him.

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Apr 1, 2007)

I am so sorry:sad:

Sounds like Angelo had a wonderful life with you though

Binky free at the Bridge Angelo:rainbow:


----------

